# Excursion into Pipe Making



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Got a hold of 4 stummels (bowl-shank) and some vulcanite stems. They were all pre-drilled 
for the draught hole and the chamber. I drilled the mortise on all but one. I had to face and
countersink the shank face on all four. I did have to fit the stems. They came pre-shaped to
some degree, not a block. I shaped them and finished them as I saw fit. I had a great time. 
Although they are not the best looking pipes, they appear to smoke great (only 2 quarter 
bowls in each so far). By the way, these are my first attempts at pipe making. Here are some pictures.

Here are the 4 of them:










Here is the first one i made. I had to put a copper collar around the shank because I cracked it 
while fitting the stem:










Here is my second one:










Here is my third one. I couldn't find it in my heart to rusticate this one due to the
beauty of the grain:










The last one:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good. 
How do you rate the way they smoke?


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks. I have only smoked 2 quarter bowls in each (break-in), and the draw is great, effortless. They stay lit nicely.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds great!
Will this just be hobby thing, or you plan to do orders and stuff?

Number 3 is my favorite - need a beta testerarty:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd like to get my hands on #4!:clap2:


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

VERY NICE!!!! 

You can see the marked improvement in each one and they are looking great 

Now I hope you enjoy breaking them in <G>
Mike


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice! Always good to see more pipe makers get into the trade


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## brennivin (May 19, 2010)

Davetopay said:


> I'd like to get my hands on #4!:clap2:


Me too! Might have to arm wrestle for it 

Love the combination of rusticated with the smooth top line, and the totally featureless/seamless way the shank and stem blend. And the straight stem with the straight bowl ("Dublin"?) is just class.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

brennivin said:


> Me too! Might have to arm wrestle for it
> 
> Love the combination of rusticated with the smooth top line, and the totally featureless/seamless way the shank and stem blend. And the straight stem with the straight bowl ("Dublin"?) is just class.


I'd call it a poker.....and I am 6 foot 1, 265lbs and I deliver kegs for a living. Still wanna arm wrestle for it?


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you all for the very kind words. By the way, I have no intention of "get[ting] into the trade" as indicated by RJ Puffs. As asked by zitro_joe, it will just be a "hobby thing". I have always enjoyed woodworking.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Terrier said:


> Thank you all for the very kind words. By the way, I have no intention of "get[ting] into the trade" as indicated by RJ Puffs. As asked by zitro_joe, it will just be a "hobby thing". I have always enjoyed woodworking.


Well, if you could pull off another poker shape like the 4th one, I'd be willing to pay for it.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I need a straight stemmed pipe---all look good to me, Nice Work !


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone tried the "carve your Own" from pipesandcigars.com? 

They're like $25. But you need tools.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> Well, if you could pull off another poker shape like the 4th one, I'd be willing to pay for it.


2010 Puff forum pipe?


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> 2010 Puff forum pipe?


yeah.

I know you've made 4 pipes...now make 100 of 1 pipe.

good way to get really good at it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

beefytee said:


> yeah.
> 
> I know you've made 4 pipes...now make 100 of 1 pipe.
> 
> good way to get really good at it.


I can't tell if you're mocking me? :ask:

I think it'd be perfect, have one of our own members make the pipe. How cool is that?


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I can't tell if you're mocking me? :ask:
> 
> I think it'd be perfect, have one of our own members make the pipe. How cool is that?


very gently mocking, wouldn't even use such a harsh word.

Now that I have read a tiny bit on pipe making, with the proper tools, it actually doesn't seem to be THAT onerous a task.

Seems like it is relatively easy to make a _decent _pipe, and then the fun begins when you try and make a REALLY special pipe.

At $12 for a good block of briar, I may even try and make one.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks again for all the compliments. As suggested by one response, there are kits out there where everything is done for you except the final shaping and carving. They usually come in square blocks. In fact, I have one of those (straight) and one (bent) on the way. I am trying to design the shape now on the straight one. I'm thinking a somewhat round shape or maybe a very beefy poker shape.

Additionally, I am in process of making one entirely from scratch. So far, I have drilled the chamber, draught hole and mortise. Although the draught hole is right at the bottom of the chamber, it is slightly off center (need practice).

I will post more photos when they are done, in case anyone is interested. Again, this is for hobby and personal use.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I find myself wondering if briar has a specific aroma when working with it. Much like working oak or mahogany......it is such a nice smell when planing, sanding, cutting, or drilling good wood.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

beefytee said:


> Anyone tried the "carve your Own" from pipesandcigars.com?
> 
> They're like $25. But you need tools.


There is nothing wrong with starting with that type of kit. I carved my first pipe from just such a kit. Check out this link, which lists several places you can get these types of kits (some custom made to your specifications from slightly more $) as well as most of the other supplies you might be interested in.

Pipe Making - Pipedia

I would recommend that anyone interested in pipe making get the Pimo book here:

Pipe Making How-To Book from PIMO Pipe Craft

It provides a good introduction and discussion of ways to make pipes with minimal tooling.

Finally, check out this forum which contains tons of information, advice and inspiration and a link to the Pipe Making Wiki listed above.

Pipe Makers' Forum - the only forum site for pipe makers on the web

If you are interested in using a lathe or more advanced tooling to make a pipe check out these videos which are a good brief introduction:

Tyler Lane Pipes

Look under the Shaping with a Sanding Disc, Shaping on a Lathe and Drilling on a Lathe sections for the videos.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Davetopay said:


> I find myself wondering if briar has a specific aroma when working with it. Much like working oak or mahogany......it is such a nice smell when planing, sanding, cutting, or drilling good wood.


I did not notice any distinct aroma with the briar. The briar on the 4 pipes was stated to be from the 1950's or 60's. It is extremely lightweight. The pipes are featherweight.

On the other hand, when doing general woodworking, I especially like the aroma of walnut. However, I don't think walnut is suitable for a pipe.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow! Nice looking pipes.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> There is nothing wrong with starting with that type of kit. I carved my first pipe from just such a kit. Check out this link, which lists several places you can get these types of kits (some custom made to your specifications from slightly more $) as well as most of the other supplies you might be interested in.
> 
> Pipe Making - Pipedia
> 
> ...


It absolutely does, thanks so much!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

beefytee said:


> It absolutely does, thanks so much!


You're welcome. Always happy to help start off another new pipe maker.


----------

